# James Bond Dumps His Walther for a H&K VP9



## GCBHM

James Bond Dumps His Walther for a H&K VP9 - The Truth About Guns

Apparently 007 prefers the HK!


----------



## Shipwreck

Too bad its not a Beretta


----------



## GCBHM

We know he isn't taking his queue from the Royal British Army either.


----------



## TAPnRACK

If Bond uses it, it must be good, right?


----------



## SailDesign

If it wasn't Ian Fleming that wrote it, then it isn't the REAL Bond.


----------



## Shipwreck

TAPnRACK said:


> If Bond uses it, it must be good, right?


I hate bond, personally. I had no interest in the P99 for a while because of Bond. I haven't seen a Bond movie since A View to a KIll.


----------



## GCBHM

TAPnRACK said:


> If Bond uses it, it must be good, right?


But of course!


----------



## GCBHM

SailDesign said:


> If it wasn't Ian Fleming that wrote it, then it isn't the REAL Bond.


Bond is Bond, now.


----------



## Scorpion8

Everything a young man needs to know in life he can learn from either James Bond, or Monty Python. A small dose of Mel Brooks helps too. But there is no other like Bond. If he carries an HK, that's fine with me, I'll go check them out.


----------



## SailDesign

GCBHM said:


> Bond is Bond, now.


No, Bond is a "franchise" and so far unrelated to the original that not much remains.

Even the early movies were worse than the books, but at least they stayed close to the story. Sean Connery wasn't really the right guy for the book Bond, but he was certainly right for the movies.

Purist, moi? Of course.


----------



## GCBHM

Yes, of course.


----------



## Lee Hunter

Every actor who has portrayed the mythical James Bond character professes to be against the private ownership of firearms; especially handguns. So they can all take a fast running puck at the moon as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## GCBHM

Unfortunately, a lot of the actors in movies I like are anti-gun people. I find my movie cabinet shrinking by the day!


----------



## TAPnRACK

C'mon, you guys really boycott films and/or actors because of their stance on guns in their personal life?


----------



## GCBHM

Indeed! Well, when it comes to them shooting up the countryside while being anti-gun...what say ye?


----------



## Lee Hunter

TAPnRACK said:


> C'mon, you guys really boycott films and/or actors because of their stance on guns in their personal life?


As a matter-of-fact, I do... And for other sordid reasons I won't mention on this particular forum. So, no, I not only refuse to view network television, I am highly discriminatory regarding the movies I watch as well. But most of the time I entertain myself with more creative pursuits anyway.

If you want to discover just how wacky and morally bankrupt most actors and actresses are, just peruse their bios at the IMDb. Believe me, it's an eye opening experience.


----------



## TAPnRACK

Believe me, I don't think celebrities are any better than anyone else... but so many are in some way attached to anti-gun organizations that there would be nothing to see if I boycotted them.

Off the top of my head...

Sean Connery
Sylvester Stallone
Mark Wahlberg
Matt Damen
Arnold Schwarzenegger
Kevin Costner
Sigourney Weaver
James Brolin
George Clooney
Jeremy Renner
Richard Dryfuss
Robert Redford

...and on & on, there are hundreds. 

I would have missed movies like The Hurt Locker, Lone Survivor, Shooter, Alien films, Conan, Rocky films, Jaws, Bourne films, Dances with Wolves... and early Bond films.


----------



## muckaleewarrior

From what I have heard Bond dumps a bad guy and takes the VP9 in the scene the photo is taken from.


----------



## GCBHM

muckaleewarrior said:


> From what I have heard Bond dumps a bad guy and takes the VP9 in the scene the photo is taken from.


Hater!


----------



## SailDesign

TAPnRACK said:


> C'mon, you guys really boycott films and/or actors because of their stance on guns in their personal life?


I think the concepts of "acting" and "entertainment" escapes some people....

I wonder how they feel about an actor and actress in a sex scene who don't like each other. Oh, the horror!!


----------



## GCBHM

It is slightly different, really. I don't like actors who call for gun control anymore than I like politicians calling for it. Sex is a separate issue. Man, are you really serious?


----------



## TAPnRACK

Hey, at least they can watch Brad Pitt movies, lol.

Great Quote from Clint Eastwood... "I have a very strict gun control policy... if there's a gun around, I want control of it."

Gotta love Clint!


----------



## Scorpion8

The only two actor/actresses that I allow politics to influence me are Hanoi Jane (what she did and when was unforgiveable) and Sigourney Weaver. In truth, for the rest of them, whether I see their movie or not won't keep them from their next Monaco vacation. I never could stand the _Alien_-series movies, although my wife loves them. For the rest of the idiots on that list, they'll get theirs when the zombie or SHTF riots start and no one comes to their aid. It's all good karma, and they have bad karma....


----------



## GCBHM

Aside from all that, clearly, the VP9 is a great gun now!


----------



## papersniper

TAPnRACK said:


> C'mon, you guys really boycott films and/or actors because of their stance on guns in their personal life?


No, just when they use their "pedestal" to view their opinions. I care as much about an actor's opinion on firearms as I do about my plumber's. If either is idiotic enough to express their opinion simply because they have our momentary attention as an actor, I will boycott their films. I have no problem with anyone _having_ a personal opinion to which I might disagree; I do have a big problem with them using their "status" to express their view. Seems somehow illogical I think; sort of like biting the hand that feeds them, eh? <G>


----------



## RIFLESHOOTER4741

The HK VP9 is a great handgun,i really like mine caring it today.


----------



## PT111Pro

TAPnRACK said:


> Believe me, I don't think celebrities are any better than anyone else... but so many are in some way attached to anti-gun organizations that there would be nothing to see if I boycotted them.
> 
> Off the top of my head...
> 
> Sean Connery
> Sylvester Stallone
> Mark Wahlberg
> Matt Damen
> Arnold Schwarzenegger
> Kevin Costner
> Sigourney Weaver
> James Brolin
> George Clooney
> Jeremy Renner
> Richard Dryfuss
> Robert Redford
> 
> ...and on & on, there are hundreds.
> 
> I would have missed movies like The Hurt Locker, Lone Survivor, Shooter, Alien films, Conan, Rocky films, Jaws, Bourne films, Dances with Wolves... and early Bond films.


Didn't see one of them.
As long they don't disarm their security guard, stroll around with people that are heavy armed but denile me the right to defend myself because I cannot spent $ 5000 a month for people that carry the gun for me, I ignore them.
No sir I didn't watch any of them movies. But blockbuster and other video renter going bankrupt on me anyway. I don't watch TV either.


----------



## mojo

I have stopped patronizing movies because of the political stance of the actors. We revere them, placing them on pedestals, and they are nothing but court jesters - just an image to tickle our brains. I'd like to see them all out of work and having to live in the real world, instead of the one they've bought.


----------

